# Lots of New Things



## JBroida (Jun 17, 2013)

Too many to list here... a new hammered damascus series, folding knives, some new small tools, new zakuri, a 150mm gesshin kagero petty, and more...

http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/new-items-list.html


----------



## Sack of lemons (Jun 20, 2013)

Hi Jon

How is that sasara brush cleaned after being used on the fish? Thanks.

Laurie


----------



## JBroida (Jun 20, 2013)

By hand with warm soapy water... they arent that hard to clean


----------



## Justin0505 (Jun 20, 2013)

Cool! I've wanted one of those traditional folding knives for a long time.


----------



## Mike9 (Jun 20, 2013)

Nice looking folders Jon.


----------

